# Rabun County Bear



## Killer Kyle (Sep 23, 2014)

I finally had the opportunity to let an arrow fly on a nice bear yesterday in the National Forest. I was hunting Rabun County, and this was my fifth hunt of the season. 

I spent my previous hunts on Chattahoochee WMA. I nearly got to draw on a bear on my second hunt there. The bear saw me attempt to draw, and ran. Since then, my hunting and scouting didn't yield a lot of sign in the places where I had seen great sign just the week before the opener. I decided to start hitting different places and covering a lot of ground. 

I have a spot in the NF (Rabun) that I like, and where I have killed hogs before, and I've seen bear and deer there as well in the past. I climbed up to the top of the ridge, and the white oaks on the lead, as well as the whites on top were dropping or have dropped heavily. The acorn crop has been heavy this year, but it was especially heavy on this ridge top. I have never seen more acorns dropped by any white oaks as these on this ridge top. The top of the ridge is fairly open in a few places allowing for some shots out to 30 yards or so. Up in these openings, there was sign of feeding, but it was a little old. Not very recent. I decided to sit over an opening and just hold tight in order to justify the energy I had already expended in climbing it. 

  I had slept in my car the night before. I didn't sleep well, and after the long hike in and the steep climb up, I was getting sleepy. After about a half hour or so, I closed my eyes and dozed off. After quite a long cat nap, (45 minutes maybe), I awoke to the realization that I needed to relieve the bladder. So, I stepped away from the clearing a bit, and did just that. Wile I was up, I decided to slip around a little to warm up, and to stretch the legs. I was walking around looking at the white oaks and just generally examining them. When I was about twenty yards from my seat, I noticed some weeds moving to my left. I looked in that direction, and saw black, but could only see a small bit of black. I thought maybe it was a small hog or bear cub. After observing it for about a minute, the black mass grew as a bear stood up. It had actually been a bear bedded down in the weeds not forty yards from where I was originally sitting. I figure that maybe it slipped in while I was napping. Who knows? At this point, the bear was a shade under twenty yards away. It started feeding towards me. I mean STRAIGHT towards me. I was in the wide open, and needed cover, so I scooted to my right so that a little 4 foot poplar sapling was between the bear and I. At this point, I realized that the bear was a shooter, and decided that I had to shoot ASAP because the bear was still slowly closing the distance while crunching loudly on acorns. 

  I got up on a knee, and as the bear approached, I prepared for a straight-on shot. But just as I went to draw, she angled to her left with her right side broadside to me (THANK YOU LADY LUCK!!). As soon as she was broadside, and at 10:54 a.m., I let the arrow fly. There were some very feathery weeds that were sort-of distorting my view of her vital area, so I did not see the arrow enter the bear. I heard the 'POP', and she barked/growled loudly, spun around once, and then ran downhill. About six or seven seconds after the shot, I heard the crash. I couldn't tell if it was a true crash, or if she was just busting brush. 
I gave her twenty minutes, and then went to track her. I paced off from the spot where I was knelt down to the spot where there were scuff marks in the dirt from her spinning around. Nine yards. I shot her point blank. 

  I started following her general direction of travel, but could not find a single drop of blood. After just five minutes looking around, I spotted her lying in a tangle of briers, and beneath several poplar saplings. I snapped a quick photo to text to some friends and fellow forum members here (FMBear, TreeCutter, JWilson, and JoeBrandon, TopherandTick), and called my girlfriend to ask her to bring me six bags of ice, and to meet me where I had parked in two and a half hours. After realizing I couldn't pull it just by pulling the legs, I made a drag out of parachute chord and a thick stick. I bound the bear's legs one at a time with the parachute chord, and then together with cross-wraps, and tied the tag end of the chord to the stick. I drug the bear downhill about 300-400 yards, which took a little over an hour. 
After making it to a clearing, I used a log to help me snap some quick photos of the bear and myself with the bear, and then got to work. After cutting my way through the unbelievable gobs of fat (2-3'' thick in some places), the bear was quartered, bagged, and ready to pack. I made the very hilly 1.7 mile hike out with a pack weighing eighty pounds or so. After getting the first pack of meat loaded into the cooler, I rested for twenty minutes, ate some food, and re hydrated with more water, and Gatorade. I set out to retrieve the rest. On the return trip, I brought back the head, hide, and some scrap cuts of meat with a pack that weighed about 50 lbs. I had shot that bear at 10:54 a.m., and it was on the way to the processor (J.J.'s Deer processing), just after five o'clock in the evening. 

  It was a great day in the woods, albeit an exhausting one. It was physically one of the most grueling experiences getting the bear out, but, so much sweeter is the reward. Game is sparse in the mountains. The terrain is tough, and almost never ideal. Mountain hunting is difficult, but is by far and wide, the most rewarding type of hunting in my personal experiences. Most hunters in Georgia will never know or understand what pain comes from a long drag, then packing out eighty pounds of meat nearly two miles, then going right back in for more. Dedicated mountain hunters are tough men. I think they're almost a different breed of hunters, and I'm proud to be a part of that fraternity. 

  I love this forum because it gives us a place to learn, to teach, to vent, and to meet people. This forum has facilitated so many friend ships. It has brought great people like Fred, Chris, Jared, Hunter, Joe, Kyle, and Greg, as well as many others, into my life. These men have become my faithful friends, and I owe to that to this forum. Among nearly all forums, I'm proud to say that the bear hunting forum is drama free, stress free, and everyone here has never been anything other than perfectly pleasant.
Thank you all for teaching me as you have. As with any success I ever have hunting, I attribute much of that success to you great folks. Thanks so much guys. Happy hunting, and may your arrows fly true!

-Kyle


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 23, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I know you've been chasing this dream for a long time.  Glad it finally came true!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good job! And great story!


----------



## Hunterg (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle, congratulations on an awesome bear. You are very deserving of a trophy like that. It's great to see your efforts be rewarded. I'm looking forward to getting together some time this season maybe to share camp and do a little more hunting.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Atta boy Kyle!!!! Congrats on the hard earned trophy.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats man, that is a cool story. Sounds like an amazing trip and a butt kicker of a haul out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 23, 2014)

ALRIGHT BROTHER! Way to get it done! That is a fine beast there. Congrats.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats, truly enjoyed the story of the hunt, possibly one of the best I have read here.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2014)

Fine job!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job Kyle!!! And what a great shot! Yeah I agree nothing like hunting in the mountains, that tired feeling from sleeping in the tent or the car, waking up every thirty minutes startled because acorns are falling all over the tent or the roof of the car, long hikes in and long hikes out, nothing like the mountains man!!! As you suggested I probably will make rifle opener if I can get things at school and home squared away in time. Gotta start selling the lady on it ASAP if I wanna do that haha!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats. Great hunt.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 23, 2014)

Great story and critter Sir. Hats off to you for not only killing a bear but for realizing how special it is when you earn it. A lot of hunters these days want things right now and its refreshing to see a fella getting rewarded for paying his dues. RC


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice bear. Congrats.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle,  thats Awesome brother!  I know you have sure put in your dues.  More boot to dirt than most guys out there.  And finally got something worth having as a result!  Good job and good luck on getting you another bear down this season.  
 Congratulations Sir!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey man way to go! It's gonna be a tough yr to kill one and u did it. I'd say that's Bout all there doing is bedding and eating this yr with so many acorns. Very little movement. Nothing like the rush of hunting on the ground either. Glad u connected! Now try for number 2. Hey did you get them to do you some roast for crockpot?


----------



## FMBear (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a fine read there, Kyle!  You truly have put into words the reverence and reward of your hunt.  You truly have earned your trophy and reiterated the true meaning of the hunt.  It has been a true pleasure being able to hunt beside you and being able to call you a friend.  I couldn't be happier for you and the results of all the hard work, scouting, and appreciation of the bear we hunt you have put forth.  

Now be sure to keep us posted just how much you enjoy the meat of this fine sow you harvested.  I have no doubt that you will agree that it is some of the finest table fare you will have!!


----------



## mmcneil (Sep 23, 2014)

Congradulations!!  Good looking bear and a great story to go with it.  Glad someone in Rabun county has been able to find one.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on a awesome trophy!! great story to go with it. As Topher and the others have said you have earned it! Congrats again!!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Sep 24, 2014)

Way to go Kyle!  Way to stick with it in a tough tough year. Looks like that one will cross 200 lbs for sure!


----------



## preacher (Sep 24, 2014)

Great job brother, that's one to be proud of for sure!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice, congratulations on the kill!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 24, 2014)

*Congrats*

Congrats on a successful hunt!

Thank you for taking the time to share the experience with us.


----------



## swwifty (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 24, 2014)

Way to go Kyle


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats on your well earned bow bear success.  Thx for the good story details.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice. Great story.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats !! Great story too , thanks for sharing !!


----------



## waltonhunter (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats on a great hunt and kill!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats! I'm headed north tomorrow to play. I killed one in 2011 and didn't get to spend any time up there. I'm looking forward to it.....


----------



## Bo Webb (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jp94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats! Great story thanks for sharing.  Sounds like a memory that you will never forget.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words fellas. It was a great hunt and memory. Due to the difficulty of the pack out, this hunt will probably be seared in my memory forever.
For all of you guys hunting the mountains, and not seeing a lot of sign, I encourage you to not get discouraged. I haven't seen as much sign this year as I usually do either. I encourage you to stay hard at it. Hunt hard, and hunt long. Remember, it was almost 11:00 a.m. when I shot this bear. A lot of guys hunt the morning and evening, but on my trail cams, I've seen bears feeding at all times of day for the last month. Even 2:00 in the afternoon. When you hike in, make sure to have a lunch packed, and prepare for an all day hunt. If it gets too hot, move down to a creek bottom near by if you can, and get in the cool shade. Animal activity is unpredictable right now, and you should be too.
I think activity will increase by mid October and think gun season will yield more deer, bear, and hogs. Many of this year's acorns are already on the ground, brown, and getting old. Animals will be on the move in a few weeks, and will be looking for the best stuff, the freshest stuff around. With the days getting cool and shorter, the animals know winter is just around the bend, and will continue to prepare for cold weather and dwindling food sources. There is still a lot of great hunting ahead. I know it. Good luck to you all!


----------



## saw tooth (Sep 25, 2014)

congrats on a fine bear


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats I have read your post before so well earned!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Kyle, any idea what elevation that ridge was?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 26, 2014)

feathersnantlers said:


> Thanks Kyle, any idea what elevation that ridge was?



That bear was shot right around 3,100' elevation. That general elevation is where I have been seeing the most sign, but I generally hunt up high anywhere between 3,000'-4,000'. Others should offer their opinions!


----------



## 900 Shooter (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats! Great story and bear, Looks like she will make Pope & Young, we need to get together and score it officially in 60 days!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice bear Kyle! Are you going to have a rug made? Also, what kind of pack do you use?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 28, 2014)

I





ripplerider said:


> Nice bear Kyle! Are you going to have a rug made? Also, what kind of pack do you use?



I'm not going to have a rug made. I really don't even want a rug. I just want a tanned fur on skin, but I'm holding out for a really big bear. There is a monster bear living around the ridge I was hunting. I am wanting a 400 pounder or bigger for a hide.
I am using an Army issued Field Pack. I got it in '05 when I got to my first unit. It isn't a ruck sack, but a field pack. It is taller and narrower than a regular ruck sack, and does not have a big, metal external frame like the older ALICE packs. It has a 2 bar frame like many internal frame packs, but the bars are external. They're hard to come by because very few were issued. To my knowledge, I was the only person that had one, so it was always easy to find mine amongst everyone else's. I've seen a few online for sale that went about $150.00, but I'm sure there are some out there that are far cheaper. I will post some pics tonight. I think the nomenclature was CFP-90.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us.  Its hard to find someone who is a good hunter and a good story teller, you did a great job of both.  Keep the updates coming.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice Bear Kyle. When are you gona come see me and kill some ducks?


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 28, 2014)

I love your story brother! You nailed it about mountain hunting. 
Congrats on your kill. That's one to be proud of.

I was just telling a friend the other day I wish mountain game had a different coloring so when you see someone's mountain deer on the wall, you knew they earned it.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 29, 2014)

congrats, awesome bear


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 29, 2014)

Please post pics if you can. Is it quiet going through the woods?


----------



## D'Riverrat (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats, I've done the 3 mile pack out of a bear and I know what you mean.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 29, 2014)

Well done Kyle ! Congratulations .


----------



## combatcomm (Sep 30, 2014)

Great story and great writing felt like I was there with you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonesey (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats !!! Awesome story too, now go get you another one ..


----------



## forestechos (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice! Congrats!


----------

